# Socialization



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great article by Grisha Stewart on socialization. http://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/puppy-training/ Don't miss the boat. You have up to twelve weeks of age , for the best results.


----------



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

Great article. I wish we would have done more, especially with our 2nd Hav, Ted. He's really shy and afraid of larger dogs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wavlngth said:


> Great article. I wish we would have done more, especially with our 2nd Hav, Ted. He's really shy and afraid of larger dogs.


 Yeah , that's quite typical. That's why it's critical to socialize to larger dogs. It's never too late, but the results are never as good as this young learning thing we call the "critical socialization period." It's real and its short. If this is a big issue with you , I suggest a professional to help. It can be turned around with first the knowledge how, and second, time and patience.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie torpedoed the boat. Thank goodness Mig
is a sweet social guy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Pixie torpedoed the boat. Thank goodness Mig
> is a sweet social guy.


ound:


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

A large black dog grabbed Sergio's tail while I was holding him outside of the elevator. Now he is afraid of large black dogs. He puts his tail between his legs. Everyone thinks he's shy. Makes me angry because it was the other dog not him. Maybe they have reason to fear large dogs. I will take him to a class for the two of our sakes.


----------

